# Vector Sport Spot Twin Beam Photos



## jusval (Dec 15, 2008)

I got my new Spotlight today, for use at work. It's a Vector VEC139C.
The Sport Spot Halogen 3,000,000 Power Series. It's a twin beam light with Two 100W 12V Halogen bulbs for the main light and One 3.6W 12V Festoon style bulb for the "area light" (more like a night light).

Here's what Vector states for it's description:

1- Computer designed precision twin beam parabolic reflector. (Metal reflector and Glass lens!). 
2- Twin replaceable, ultra white, 100 watt, 12 volt, H-3 series blue bulbs.
3- Rugged, weather resistant housing (all plastic).
4- Protective rubber bezel.
5- Convenient shoulder carry strap (Heck it's a Necessity, this thing's about 8 pounds and with the strap it's a breeze to tote around and use).
6- Two powerful 6 volt, 6 amp hour, SLA batteries.
7- 3 position switch for, single beam, twin beam or area light selection.
8- 120 volt AC adapter/charger.
9- 12 volt DC adapter/charger.
10- Spotlight beam trigger switch.

Ok, I just got it and the pictures are below.
It's Heavy! I was surprised and it's Massive! The housing is all plastic, but it's not cheap. It looks like a fiber reinforced plastic housing, so it should hold up. (But at 8 pounds I wouldn't want to drop it. It would probably break apart).

Fit is good. Seams fit well between the rubber protector and the housing. Trigger switch has a protective rubber cover that has to be flipped up before using the trigger. Selector switch for Area/ Spot2/ Spot dual, is on the back of the upper housing. It's just a slider.

The DC port for the AC charger is on the rear of the bottom housing and the DC receptacle for the DC car cord is at the front of the lower housing.

Did I say it's heavy? It has a carry strap which clips on to the top of the housing. It works well and immediately after putting it on that way, I could tell it's balanced for that type of carry. I can hold the trigger grip comfortably and I can just swing my body to direct the beam. (Much like a hip shot from a shotgun).

The last shot is not in a bright room. It is in the bathroom with the door closed. That's how bright this puppy is! It makes daylight out of darkness! I can't wait till tonight so I can scare the heck out of all the neighbors!

Right now I would say that it's one hell of a light and I'm very impressed with the build quality for the price.... Time will tell, but that's my initial feeling.

I will post more photos when it gets dark out and I will have a better impression of how well it lights up the outdoors......
































*Shots in the garage tonight. Too cold to go out! 31 and freezing rain in TX!!!!*
































*That's it till I go to work some evening and compare to the other Spotlight....*


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 15, 2008)

I have yet to understand these lights. I once started a thread about pulling more amps out of an SLA battery then it was rated for and everyone who posted said it was a bad thing, then I see lights like this which have batteries rated at 6 ah and have 16.6 amps pulled out of it! How can that be good for the battery!? Most SLA are only rated for say 6 ah when you pull it out over 20 hours so this is like nothing compared to that “like my 7.2 ah battery says you an only pull “max” 2.35 amps out of it. Nice light though:thumbsup:.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 16, 2008)

Too cold to go outside? Plus 31 degrees? It was MINUS 42 degrees with the windchill here in Winnipeg last night and I still went outside to show a friend that a Magcharger61 could outthrow a DBS( it does).


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 16, 2008)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Too cold to go outside? Plus 31 degrees? It was MINUS 42 degrees with the windchill here in Winnipeg last night and I still went outside to show a fiend that a Magcharger61 could outthrow a DBS( it does).


 
show a 'fiend'? i think maybe YOU'RE the fiend, you have shattered his illusions that his DBS is the kingof throwers, hehe. Just kiddin'


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 16, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> show a 'fiend'? i think maybe YOU'RE the fiend, you have shattered his illusions that his DBS is the kingof throwers, hehe. Just kiddin'


LOL









The DBS is still "King" of "LED" throwers.


----------



## jusval (Dec 16, 2008)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Too cold to go outside? Plus 31 degrees? It was MINUS 42 degrees with the windchill here in Winnipeg last night and I still went outside to show a friend that a Magcharger61 could outthrow a DBS( it does).


 
Minus 42F eh? For Winnipeg that's a wee bit warm isn't it? Must be Tee shirt weather there..............

But +31F is cold for TX.............


----------



## irv_usc (Dec 16, 2008)

i wonder if the housing is big enough for some HID ballasts...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 16, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I have yet to understand these lights. I once started a thread about pulling more amps out of an SLA battery then it was rated for and everyone who posted said it was a bad thing, then I see lights like this which have batteries rated at 6 ah and have 16.6 amps pulled out of it! How can that be good for the battery!? Most SLA are only rated for say 6 ah when you pull it out over 20 hours so this is like nothing compared to that “like my 7.2 ah battery says you an only pull “max” 2.35 amps out of it. Nice light though:thumbsup:.





The physics are reflected in the poor run-time and as you stated, it's not all that good for the battery if used in anything but short 30 second bursts. I burned through a twin beam last year actually because I frequently ran it continuously. The manufacturer obviously went for short term output and doesn't care about the run-time or going easy on the batteries. Probably because everyone is competing to put the highest whatever million cp sticker on their product...not that the rating is relative in any way whatsoever. I think the main advantage to this kind of light is the price. The average consumer can conveniently pick them up at Target and doesn't need know an SLA from their ABC's. I have to admit that they produce a good amount of light for the investment even if it doesn't last for long. It's probably an ideal tool for the average homeowner to illuminate the yard from his porch to investigate a noise. In that application lights like this don't have to run for long. I have to give credit to the twin vector that helped me to track and recover a friend's archery elk. That is....for the first 30 minutes of the nearly 3 hour task.


Props to Jusval for the thorough review and nice pictures. Every light has a place at CPF.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 17, 2008)

Excellent work and preliminary shots, jusval. Nice Job! :twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2008)

I just stumbled across this thread... looks like a real weapon you got there jusval! 

Something that Master Sergeant (of HALO fame) could happily use to vanquish those darn aliens perhaps?


----------

